# Get a mentor! It helps...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I was reading some thread about school the other day on a blog, and there was an older person there saying they don't know anyone who's done well in school who did not have a mentor/advisor/tutor of some sort. Basically it could be anyone, a sibling, a parent, a tutor, another student. The important thing to check is that they are actually advising and listening to you. So basically...we all need counselors. Royalty has had counselors ALWAYS and look how well and powerful even in a day when we don't believe in god, even though they're whole ruler ship is based on god







If it's good enough for the queen of egypt/england/any other country it's good enough for me!


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

good idea! I have found it's hard to relate to those who don't have dp, it's like i'm an alien.


----------

